# IVF Urgent - Empty or full bladder for first follicle scan ???



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Hello there all 

Just wondering if I have to have an empty or full bladder for my first scan whilst taking Gonal-F.

I am having the scan tomorrow afternoon & its just popped into my mind wether I need a full or empty bladder 

Also I am wondering if it will be an internal scan or on the belly 

Thanks very much for any info anyone can come up with *_


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi blue lobster we must stop meeting like this !!! At my clinic they ask for empty bladder. You can always drink a load of water at the clinic if it turns out to be the opposite which I doubt Unfortunately it will be 'dildocam' . Wow first scan things are really moving now


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*LOL, you are always here to put my mind at rest Zora 

Thanks soooooooo much for your reply - 'dildocam' - I like it 

The treatment has indeedy moved on soooooo quickly *_


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Blue Lobster 

Yep, you need an empty bladder for the TVS (transvaginal scan)...which is more than likely what the follie scan will be....all mine have been anyway !! 
And I have always called it a "dildocam" too (must be catching !!    ) - describes it exactly how it is - my DP comes in with me for scans & I'd already had loads before cos of endo, but the first time he came in, his eyes nearly popped out of his head when he saw the consultant approaching me with what looks like a dildo !!     

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## jo &amp; ian (Nov 27, 2005)

yep, empty bladder and dildo cam lol, you'll get used to the routine (in here please, if you just pop through there have a wee, and strip off, then pop on the chair for us, we'll be back in a minute)

after the first few times they just open the door and walk away, it becomes automatic lol 
enjoy


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*Thanks for your info Minxy & jo & ian 

What with my Crohns Disease, all my dignity was lost a looooooooooong time ago, altho it was a different place  .

My d/p is allowed into the room but has to sit & look at a fuddy duddy curtain - hopefully he will be able to see my follies today - if I actually have any .

I will try to lie back & enjoy the scan today *_


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

jo & ian said:


> yep, empty bladder and dildo cam lol, you'll get used to the routine (in here please, if you just pop through there have a wee, and strip off, then pop on the chair for us, we'll be back in a minute)
> 
> after the first few times they just open the door and walk away, it becomes automatic lol
> enjoy


   and after a while you have to stop yourself dropping your jeans when you see a white coat , it becomes so automatic


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*PMSL . Sooooooooo true *_


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi when i went for my first Follie scan i assumed it was on my belly HOW WRONG.
I walked in and she told me to get on the chair and strip from the waste down .
I said 'i thought you were doing my belly, my nurse replied OH NO YOU LEAVE YOUR KNICKERS AT THE DOOR AT THESE APPOINTMENTS, i was mortified i had my picture pants on as well.
One thing that makes me laugh is when they get the  Durex out and start slipping it on with tons of KY jelly.
Oh dear the things we do 
Hope all goes well for you.
Love Leila x


----------



## Blue Lobster Keeper (Nov 21, 2005)

_*LOL Daisyboo .

Thanks for the good wishes *_


----------



## jo &amp; ian (Nov 27, 2005)

freespirit. said:


> jo & ian said:
> 
> 
> > yep, empty bladder and dildo cam lol, you'll get used to the routine (in here please, if you just pop through there have a wee, and strip off, then pop on the chair for us, we'll be back in a minute)
> ...


----------

